# Platinotype



## Chumbawamba (Jun 29, 2010)

Randomly found this whilst researching something totally unrelated:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Platinotype

Platinum used for early prints. Not sure the applicability of precious metals recovery would apply since prints of this type will probably be valuable antiques themselves, but there you have it.


----------

